# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  اشكال در هنگام نصب برنامه روي سيستم ديگه

## navaroo

سلام به كليه اساتيد ، دوستان و كلا كساييكه روي VB6 غيرت دارند .
يه ايراد هچل هفت برام پيش اومده و هرچي فكر ميكنم منطقي تو اين كار نميبينم . اون اينه كه هنگاميكه setup ميسازم و اون ستاپ رو ميبرم روي سيستم ديگه نصب كنم هنگام نصب معمولا آخراي كپي كردن فايلها بعد از اينكه dll ها و بقيه موارد كپي ميشه هنگام نصب OCX ها ؛ وسطاش ERROR  ميزنه و پيغام انگليسي آپديت اجزا را ميده و يا از نصب خارج ميشه يا درخواست ريست سيستم ميده . نفهميدم چرا اما يكي از دوستان ميگفت كه  بايد حتما روي ويندوز xp  سرويس پك 2 نصب بشه و روي سرويس پك 3 نصب نميشه . البته اينكارو كردم جالب اينكه روي يه سيستم نصب شد و روي سيستم مشابه ديگه كه حتي ويندوزش يكسان بود نصب نشد و همان ايراد را داد . لطفا كمك كنيد .

----------


## AbbasVB

سلام



> اون اينه كه هنگاميكه setup ميسازم و اون ستاپ رو ميبرم روي سيستم ديگه نصب كنم


با چی ستاپ می سازی؟
اگه با خود vb6: بهتره این کار رو نکنی
فقط اون فایل های Dll و OCX رو که خودش توی پوشه Package کپی می کنه رو بردار و با یه نرم افزار ستاپ ساز درست و حسابی یه ستاپ بساز
اگه از برنامه ستاپ ساز دیگه استفاده می کنی خوب اون باید برسی بشه
موفق باشی

----------


## navaroo

درود به جناب abbasVb
ميتونيد يه برنامه ستاپ ساز خوب معرفي نماييد . سپاسگزار ميشم

----------


## AbbasVB

> درود به جناب abbasVb
> ميتونيد يه برنامه ستاپ ساز خوب معرفي نماييد . سپاسگزار ميشم


سلام
زیادند ولی اینا خوبند

Advanced Installer
InstallAware
 Install Shilld
اینا حرفه ای هستند
الته در  این موضوع نرم افزار زیاده
یه جستجو بزن

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
از نرم افزارهای زیر استفاده کنید

Setup Factory
Install Shield

البته توصیه اکید استفاده از Setup Factory است چون هم راحت و هم جامع هستش و کار با Install Shield کمی مشکل تره

----------

